# rotational noise front end wheels?



## nissan'd (Oct 17, 2009)

05 Murano....when backing out of drive there is a rotational metal on metal rubbing noise. is this a warped brake rotor possibly?


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Could be. I would start by looking at the brakes yes. Does the noise go away when you apply the brakes?
Nadeem


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

If it is a noise that stops and starts it might be a slight warp in the rotor. A slight warp is usually more noticable in reverse for some reason [Probably to do with angle of pad wear], if it is a more constant noise that is there when your foot isn't on the brake it is most likely a brake piston that it is not retracting fully. Neither is a major worry if it is only doing it when slowly reversing.


----------



## nissan'd (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks...i notice it mostly in the morning when backing out of the driveway. it seems to be affected by temp. after driving around, the noise isn't there when backing out of say, a parking space. it is a noise that stops and starts. the angle of the brake pad wear makes sense to me...i will keep an eye on it. again, thanks for the help.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

A lot of pads these days are a bit noisy until they warm up, it has a lot to do with asbestos no longer being used in brake pads and the compounds they now have to use to get good life etc from the pads.


----------

